# Suddenly startled, something inside?



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello

One of my two 2 year old Vizslas is starting to show an odd behavior that I think may be health related. We'll all be sitting on the couch and she will suddenly jump up and run from the room. The behavior looks like like she was startled, but she's not showing any real emotion after it happens and knowing her temperament I'd think she would display some emotion if she were truly startled or afraid.

What comes to mind, and forgive me for even suggesting something so gross, is that she's got a pin worm up her bum and it wiggled, causing her to start, except that she pays no attention to her rear end or any other part of her anatomy after she's startled. No licking anything, no cry of pain, no limping, just comes back into the room like "well that's over" and lays down.

This started less than a week ago and seems to happen 1-2 times a day. It's even happened at night once, shot off the bed like a rocket, back up in 60 seconds.

I will also say that she is in excellent health, eats and drinks normally and seems her normal self. 

Thanks!


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Our 2 yr old male V does that sometimes too.

I think he hears something and his protective nature kicks in and wants to investigate. When Rio jumps up and is alerted to something - it's usually coupled with barking and/or growling ... sometimes you can mix in a little confusion b/c I'm not too sure he even knows what he's investigating.

Over the past 2 years our V has displayed some odd behaviours that have come and gone. People tell me that at 2 years they (dogs) begin to settle down ... this could be just a phase like the others ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Gunnr did this also. I called it the "waterbug scoot".
She had giardia and a bladder infection.


----------

